#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  wat vinden jullie van mijn studio???

## kevinveerbeek

verwijderd

----------


## 4uss

Is dit echt een ruimte die alleen als studio wordt gebruikt of is dit gewoon een slaapkamer of iets dergelijks waar je ook dingen opneemt?
Als het echt alleen studio is, is het wel een beetje rommelig namelijk.
Heb je een lijstje van je apparatuur? Volgens mij zie ik een Behringer mixertje en een laptop (voor opname??) en een microfoon waarvan ik het merk/type niet zo kan zien, een aantal hoofdtelefoons, en een accuboortol :Wink: . Verder mag ik hopen dat die CRT-Monitor die daar staat uit is als je gaat opnemen, ik heb al eens gemerkt dat zo'n ding een zeer negatieve invloed heeft op geluid; microfoons gaan brommen (ook als ze gebalanceerd zijn aangesloten), gitaren met elementen gaan brommen...
Maar het ziet er leuk uit om gewoon wat kleine dingetjes in op te nemen. Welke software gebruik je op de computer om op te nemen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zo te zien had pappie een zolder over en mocht zoontje lief daar zn stereosetje neerzetten, laptop erbij plaatsen, een Behringermixertje en microfoontje erbij kopen voor een paar euro en je hebt tegenwoordig al je eigen studio.  :Wink:

----------


## showband

toch is dit setupje in principe tot hits in staat. Als die gitaar een beetje ok is en je de goede software hebt hoef je niet veel meer hoor.

En als je jong bent kun je zo leren met beperkingen om te gaan toch?

veel succes  :Smile:

----------


## Poelmans

> Zo te zien had pappie een zolder over en mocht zoontje lief daar zn stereosetje neerzetten, laptop erbij plaatsen, een Behringermixertje en microfoontje erbij kopen voor een paar euro en je hebt tegenwoordig al je eigen studio.



Jah, niet zo denigrerend doen over een beginner... Er zijn mensen die indertijd remixen maakten met 2 casettedecks (en dubben maarrr!), en nu een volledige professionele producing studio hebben en plaatjes uitbrengen op Magic Musik (platenlabel)...

Zo leer je met beperkingen omgaan. Heeft geen zin om professioneel materiaal te hebben als je hiermee niet uit de voeten kunt  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> Zo te zien had pappie een zolder over en mocht zoontje lief daar zn stereosetje neerzetten, laptop erbij plaatsen, een Behringermixertje en microfoontje erbij kopen voor een paar euro en je hebt tegenwoordig al je eigen studio.



En zo worden er heel wat ideeën/hitjes geboren. Wat heb je aan duur pro spul als je toch niet weet wat het kan.
Verder zie boven.

Heb je geen last van de trafo van het bureaulampje dat bij je mixer staat?
De opstelling van je speakers lijkt mij niet ideaal, ze liggen nu op je bureau. Misschien toch proberen om deze op hoogte te krijgen voor een betere afluistering. Kan mij voorstellen dat dat lastig is met een schuin dak.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Ook even fotootjes geschoten na de herinrichting hier:






Wat er staat:

- PC met Cubase SX 2 met lading VSTi's en VST's / M-audio Audiophile 2496
- Fatar TMK-88 semi-gewogen klavier
- Truth B2031 active monitorrekes
- Rackje dat nog gevuld moet worden

Monitoren (zowel beeld als geluid) staan nog te laag, moet nog even een opbouw ergens vandaan trekken met gelijk 19" ruimtes erin.

----------


## Leinad

Hoi Jeroen,

Ziet er netjes uit. Het idee van een opbouw, zoals je dat noemt, met daarin 19 inch racks is een goed idee. Ik werkte een keer in een studio, die een beetje lijkt op de jouwe, alleen net wat voller qua apparatuur. Ik vond dat reuze handig dat synths etc. binnen handbereik was. Geen gebuk of wat dan ook. Dat werkt erg prettig, zeker als je wat uurtjes in zo'n studio doorbrengt. Voor mijn ervaring is een goede werkplek minstens of misschien wel belangrijker dan de instrumenten die er staan!

Groeten Daniël

----------


## JeroenVDV

> hoi van die trafo heb ik geen las op dat ik 2 groepen heb 1 voor het geluid en die ander voor de res



Heeft 't niks mee te maken... Trafootje > magnetisch veld > oeh la la!

----------


## laserguy

Als dit zie dan zeg ik natuurlijk direct: wat een amateur maar aan de andere kant moet ik dan ook toegeven dat het vroeger bij mij minstens even erg was dus: volg je gevoel, experimenteer en vooral: leer eruit! Luister ook naar mensen die bewezen hebben dat ze het beter kunnen (er zijn velen die beweren alles van audio en akoestiek af te weten... vandaar: luisteren naar mensen die hebben bewezen er iets van af te weten). Luisteren naar mensen die denken het te weten maar complete onzin uitkramen moet je proberen vermijden.
M.a.w. dit forum is vrij betrouwbaar om informatie te vergaren.

----------


## harm wellink

Kan ik je er wel even op wijzen dat inmiddels de foto's verdwenen zijn?
Ben benieuwd naar je "studio" 'tje

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Kan ik je er wel even op wijzen dat inmiddels de foto's verdwenen zijn?
> Ben benieuwd naar je "studio" 'tje



Zag net dat ik ook wat foto's heb gepost in dit topic tiiiiiiijden terug, en die inmiddels ook niet meer beschikbaar zijn.

Update dus!



Het 3e scherm is natuurlijk inmiddels netjes vervangen door eenzelfde zwarte Philips TFT als de andere 2. Nieuw is o.a. de Mackie D8B digitale mengtafel, 2x Motu 2408MK2 interfaces en nog wat los spul.

----------

